# Mead ranger Holland



## supper15fiets (May 9, 2013)

Not new ,but new to the pre-1933 bicycles,
Still like these more and more and guess what,
I found one here in Holland
Like to know the model and year and does it need a tank,carrier,the color is red....
Thanks!
Ronald


----------



## chitown (May 9, 2013)

Ron,

Great bike! Awesome color too.

Front sprocket is showing post 1918 as the patent for the stamped type vs the forged type is Jan 1, 1918. Double front fender braces is post 1920 I believe but I don't have my catalogs to reference at this time. I'll check later

Can you post pics of the fork and tube joints on head tube and seat post? Cranks may have a date stamp on them.

What model hubs are they?

Anyone know when metal clad rims came out?


----------



## supper15fiets (May 9, 2013)

chitown said:


> Ron,
> 
> Great bike! Awesome color too.
> 
> ...




He, is still looking for parts,
I forget i allready open a thread on this,so there are two more pictures of the front there,
The rear wheel is replacement but he sad he have a originele hub,the front i dont know....


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 9, 2013)

I'm not an expert on this topic by any means, but I have a few statements to make.
When I see wood clad wheels, I think of the teens-20's
All four of my Ranger catalogs from the 20's show the same bikes.
The only bike that was red was the Pathfinder.  Which also, did not have a tank on their Motorbike model.
BUT, 
if it has a Ranger badge, then it's possible that your "red" bike is actually brown, as all Rangers are.  If so then you are missing a tank.
Your bike also is equip with an Aristocrat saddle chassis... Which is correct to a Ranger.
Pull the crank in hopes of a more specific dating.  Some have dates, and some don't.
As far as what's missing; it was Mead's Deluxe bike.  Rear tubular rack,  Drop stand, Plunger horn, & handlebar headlight w/ battery tube were definitely original.  Fender mount headlight was popular, so check your front fender  for two small holes.  That would of fit to he lights bracket.
Hey, maybe it's earlier like 1918-'20.

Like stated before, post more pics and close ups.  Tell us what hubs those wheels have on them... Unless those wheels/hubs aren't original.
-   Nick


----------



## Balloontyre (May 10, 2013)

Red was typical for Rangers  late 20s and early 30's, Red is also seen mid teens too. Looks like a Schwinn bike. The neck and bars look later 20's. Post the serial number it may help.
 Is the paint original?


----------



## filmonger (May 10, 2013)

*RE: Holland*

Wooow - nice find..... If you ever see anymore American bikes - feel free to let me know as I would be interested since I am just over in Dublin and always looking.


----------



## supper15fiets (May 10, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I'm not an expert on this topic by any means, but I have a few statements to make.
> When I see wood clad wheels, I think of the teens-20's
> All four of my Ranger catalogs from the 20's show the same bikes.
> The only bike that was red was the Pathfinder.  Which also, did not have a tank on their Motorbike model.
> ...





Hi and thanks,
Wheni see brown mead rangers there is a difference,
This is more red thn brown, i will get a more close up picture this weeken, the darts are black,
Yes the fender has some small holes...


----------



## supper15fiets (May 10, 2013)

Okay,just got some more pics and frame number....


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 10, 2013)

There is no such thing as Mead serial numbers.  Mead was a mail order company that assembled bikes from outsourced manufacturers.  What you need to identify is who manufactured the frame.
Schwinn, Westfield, Great Western(teens)
I believe it was mentioned before that it looks Schwinn built.
Someone may be able to identify your serial number... But not me 
The headbadge is more of a 20's-30's type.  Earlier it had a sawtooth edge.


----------



## supper15fiets (May 11, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> There is no such thing as Mead serial numbers.  Mead was a mail order company that assembled bikes from outsourced manufacturers.  What you need to identify is who manufactured the frame.
> Schwinn, Westfield, Great Western(teens)
> I believe it was mentioned before that it looks Schwinn built.
> Someone may be able to identify your serial number... But not me
> The headbadge is more of a 20's-30's type.  Earlier it had a sawtooth edge.




....i discoverd that the pathfinder has this colorcombo only they had painted rims? And
An other badge....


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 11, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> ....i discoverd that the pathfinder has this colorcombo only they had painted rims? And
> An other badge....




More research must be done. It's more commonly seen in the catalog as a Pathfinder color, but could if been an secondary color option.
Here's the a Pathfinder 



Ranger:




This is from 1922.  I can look through my others to see if they use Red/black as an additional option.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 11, 2013)

You see painted rims on the Ranger as well.  The buyer always had the choice of picking frame size, rim type and hub preference if available. 
As you can see, the Pathfinder chainring is a different style.  Have faith that you have a Ranger, I'd say just a less common color... Cool!
Did you pull the crank out? Look for date markings.
Maybe someone will chime in on the serial number.  I don't think early serial numbers are easily found.  Pay someone   My info is free!!


----------



## supper15fiets (May 11, 2013)

Hi Nick,
Wel i don't have the bike on this location,
The mead on your advertising have all white darts, this one has black...
How about tires, does clad rims need tubeless tires or can you also use "normale" tires with inner tubes?
This is a very common size here...,


----------



## Balloontyre (May 11, 2013)

I looked at my Schwinn serial number chart, the "G" prefix is not shown at all until well into the balloner era, I agree with Nick serial numbers are likely tough, but I thought it was worth a try since the bike appears to be Schwinn.




As to the color... the bike looks repainted, especially the darts. Once you have it in your hands you can really determine it.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 11, 2013)

I may jump onto the "your bike has been repainted" band wagon.  It looks as though the black has easily scratched/chipped away... and Im not sure Ive ever heard or seen of a black head tube like yours.
Any pinstripping visible?
It still looks super cool, and done long ago.
Your wheels take 28" X 1 1/2" tubular tires, not clincher tires.
MLC has modern gray tires you can glue on.  Universal has amazing looking button tread tires, but don't ride we'll at all. (Hard as a rock) great display though.
Remember we are just speculating.


----------



## supper15fiets (May 11, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing on the darts,no visible pinstripes jet,difficult piece....i don't haveknow how on '20 bikes,in my opinionthe fendrs look okay..
So clincers will not work on clad wheels?


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to Pre-33 collecting.  Home of single tube tire challenges, and hard to date frames...
No, you can't use clinchers.


----------



## supper15fiets (May 12, 2013)

Still the darts are strange to me....


----------

